# black Cruzes and A/C performance?



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,

I seem to have always heard that in darker color cars, the A/C is not as efficient or strong as in a lighter color car. Any truth to this, and is that the
case with the Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS in black granite metallic.

The last few days the temp been above 90 degrees.

All I do is set the auto climate control to 67 within minutes it's nice and cool in my car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

AC is the same, but a black as opposed to white car, the interior temperature will be about 80-90 degrees F higher, even more in the midday sun.

Doesn't make any difference at night.

With our white Cruze sitting out in the sun, just warmer on the inside. With my all black Supra, open both doors for a minute before getting in. When I first open one door, like opening the door on a blast furnance.

But black is cool, white is not.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

White is a bad color around these parts.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> White is a bad color around these parts.


You could always get silver.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Silver is the most boring, bland color you can get, it just blends in with the rims and no contrast.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> Silver is the most boring, bland color you can get, it just blends in with the rims and no contrast.


Are you thinking of getting black now?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it also depends on the interior color, my Black ECO has a grey cloth interior - not so bad as compared to my Red GTO with black leather interior.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

nodule said:


> Hi,
> 
> I seem to have always heard that in darker color cars, the A/C is not as efficient or strong as in a lighter color car. Any truth to this, and is that the
> case with the Cruze?


Complete and utter crap. The colour of your car can not affect how the AC works.

Even when comparing black vs. white in the sun the difference is actually far smaller than most people think. There is a difference, but at the end of the day both the white and the black will get bloody hot. The difference is trivial. A black car with a sunshade and tint will be cooler than a white without anything.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Here's an example:
"A fan wrote in and asked a follow up question: "Does the color of a car affect the way it heats up?". The MythBusters used two identical cars, one black the other white and left them both out in the summer heat with thermometers in both. By mid-afternoon the black car had heated up to a temperature of 135 °F while the white car topped off at 126 °F, almost 10 degrees cooler".
9 degrees is noticeable but at the end of the day both 135 and 126 are unbearably hot.
Sunshade, tint, open a few doors for a minute before you get in then crank the AC.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nodule said:


> Silver is the most boring, bland color you can get, it just blends in with the rims and no contrast.


That's why Penguin LS has been blacked out. Chrome on silver simply doesn't show.

As for a Black Cruze and A/C - it works but just barely.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

2013, Nope, either Altlantis Blue or Blue Ray, I have about 10 more days to decide!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AC sucks in a black Cruze. Horrible. 

Wasn't too bad in a silver rental. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> 2013, Nope, either Altlantis Blue or Blue Ray, I have about 10 more days to decide!


I thought you didn't like Blue Ray?

Why just 10 days to decide?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> AC sucks in a black Cruze. Horrible.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


My A/C works great.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nodule said:


> Silver is the most boring, bland color you can get, it just blends in with the rims and no contrast.


All of my cars have been silver. The first wasn't a choice, but then I bought a 2005 Bonneville GXP in silver, and then I bought my Cruze in silver. It doesn't show dirt very well, it maintains a metallic paint finish easily, it doesn't soak in a lot of heat like darker colors do (simple physics), it doesn't attract the attention of law enforcement, it didn't cost me an extra $300 like black granite metallic would, and it contrasts well with black. Example:










Lastly, despite it being the most popular color of all cars on the road by a significant margin...


Silver20.2%







White18.4%







Black11.6%







Med/Dark Gray11.5%







Light Brown8.8%







Med/Dark Blue8.5%







Medium Red6.9%







Med/Dark Green5.3%







Bright Red3.8%







Dark Red0.9%









...drivers of silver cars are statistically 50% less likely to be involved in an injury-causing collision. Whatever the cause, the statistic remains.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

What about gold mist which is my color.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have thought black would have been higher then 11.6%.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Silver/gold are boring. I've owned both (not my choice). Yawn. 

If you say the AC is *good*, do you park outside in the sunlight?

The 2012 has 4 really really stupid fan speeds, so part of the reason i hate it. 3 is not enough in a hot car; 4 is too much. You've got nothing, slightly less nothing, not enough for fan speed 3, and then hurricane. The 2013 has 6 fan speeds, and they are spaced out a LOT better - I never put it above 4-5 most of the time. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> didn't cost me an extra $300 like black granite metallic would,


 If I recall it was $195 extra for my 2011 Cruze, I know that is no longer the case. From your chart I find it interesting that dark red is the least common color. I know my GTO has an uncommon red "Pulse Red" a very dark red like blood.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> If I recall it was $195 extra for my 2011 Cruze, I know that is no longer the case. From your chart I find it interesting that dark red is the least common color. I know my GTO has an uncommon red "Pulse Red" a very dark red like blood.


Same. I think it's $225 now 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Silver/gold are boring. I've owned both (not my choice). Yawn.


 I have stayed away from Silver as there was a time in the Seventies/Eighties where Silver paint would not hold up - I think it was BASF paint on mostly German cars - they always looked awful.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Silver/gold are boring. I've owned both (not my choice). Yawn.
> 
> If you say the AC is *good*, do you park outside in the sunlight?
> 
> ...


I have my A/C auto climate control set to 67 and yes it sits in the garage at home. 
But at work it sits outside on the drive home A/C still works great.

Black Granite Metallic went from $195 to $225 in January of this year.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I have stayed away from Silver as there was a time in the Seventies/Eighties where Silver paint would not hold up - I think it was BASF paint on mostly German cars - they always looked awful.


My mom had a silver 76 BMW. Beautiful car with sparkly metallic paint - but the whole thing rusted out. 










On the other hand, my Camry was nowhere near that pretty and my gold Accord was "meh". 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Does the 2014 1LT still have the 6 fan speeds??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nodule said:


> Does the 2014 1LT still have the 6 fan speeds??


Yes 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I see lots of gold and silver cars epically gold must be popular color.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> If you say the AC is *good*, do you park outside in the sunlight?
> 
> The 2012 has 4 really really stupid fan speeds, so part of the reason i hate it. 3 is not enough in a hot car; 4 is too much. You've got nothing, slightly less nothing, not enough for fan speed 3, and then hurricane. The 2013 has 6 fan speeds, and they are spaced out a LOT better - I never put it above 4-5 most of the time.


I park in the full sun every day. I always set my car on AC, recirculate and fan speed 4(max for 2012) before I shut off my car. With the front, back and two rear side sunshades my car is nice and cool inside within 1-2 minutes of remote starting. Even when I don't remote start the sunshades make a big difference. I may eventually get the windows tinted(legal). 

Wish someone with more time and know how would look into retrofitting the 2012 cruze with the new fan dial & speeds. these days though who knows if something would need to be reprogrammed or what the cost would be. Your right on the money for how poor the fan speeds were on the 2012.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> My mom had a silver 76 BMW. Beautiful car with sparkly metallic paint - but the whole thing rusted out.


 Nice group of 2002's. I got to drive a 2002 ti (had dual carbs) many years ago - nice sporty car.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my black on black cruze sits outside 24/7. you dont just open the door and all the heat is gone. the interior materals of the car are what stay hot so long. the air in my cruze works very well. i notice it takes a little longer to cool all the way down after the car has been sitting in full sun after a few hours but the air is still nice and cool comming out the vents. my dark blue tahoe with light gray interior doesnt get nearly as warm inside the cabin after being in the sun.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Nice group of 2002's. I got to drive a 2002 ti (had dual carbs) many years ago - nice sporty car.


Nice! Those are very, very rare in North America. tii's were a little more common, but as they used an early mechanical fuel injection system, they never ran. 

Hers is a regular 2002. It's maroon now, a 74 that donated its body to the cause. Just put a rebuilt engine into it. She's had it in some iteration or the other since 16 years old. 

FWIW, the air from the vents is cool. It just doesn't cool down the car quickly and is difficult to aim at my face. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

2013cruze..10 days because I will be ordering my 2014 1LT either June 28 or 29th, which hopefully will put me behind the wheel by mid September.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

nodule said:


> 2013cruze..10 days because I will be ordering my 2014 1LT either June 28 or 29th, which hopefully will put me behind the wheel by mid September.


It will take 6 to 8 weeks for delivery from the time you order your Cruze.

So if you order your Cruze by the end of this month you should take delivery by late August.


----------



## glambi (Sep 15, 2012)

I once heard that the color of your car affected how cool you look. I think that is a true statement.

Example


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> All of my cars have been silver. The first wasn't a choice, but then I bought a 2005 Bonneville GXP in silver, and then I bought my Cruze in silver. It doesn't show dirt very well, it maintains a metallic paint finish easily, it doesn't soak in a lot of heat like darker colors do (simple physics), it doesn't attract the attention of law enforcement, it didn't cost me an extra $300 like black granite metallic would, and it contrasts well with black. Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the most popular colour for the sports models it will actually be black. White and silver are the most popular overall due to fleets and old people.
Same goes for the statistic: you're less likely to crash if you drive a silver car because you're more likely to be a sedated driver driving sedated car. Silver is actually a horrible colour for safety. If you want a safe colour buy bright red.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would never have thought that white was the second most popular color.

I guess that's good news for Starks8 since he wants a white Cruze.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Silver20.2%







White18.4%







Black11.6%







Med/Dark Gray11.5%







Light Brown8.8%







Med/Dark Blue8.5%







Medium Red6.9%







Med/Dark Green5.3%







Bright Red3.8%







Dark Red
0.9%





surprised gold is not on the list i see lots of gold cars in my area.
 


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chaser x said:


> Silver20.2%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of colors not on that list.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are the common colors.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't think a white car vs black car would be more than 10° difference. I like both of those colors, all others are not bad either.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I park in the full sun every day. I always set my car on AC, recirculate and fan speed 4(max for 2012) before I shut off my car. With the front, back and two rear side sunshades my car is nice and cool inside within 1-2 minutes of remote starting. Even when I don't remote start the sunshades make a big difference. I may eventually get the windows tinted(legal).
> 
> Wish someone with more time and know how would look into retrofitting the 2012 cruze with the new fan dial & speeds. these days though who knows if something would need to be reprogrammed or what the cost would be. Your right on the money for how poor the fan speeds were on the 2012.


Do a ceramic tint. Regular 35% tint on my car is useless for keeping the heat out, but a sunshade does help. Still hot as heck in the car for 5-10 minutes while the AC plays catch up. 

I'm trying to hunt down a 2013 fan control module without paying full price for it. A technician I asked seemed to think it would be plug and play with a 12. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Gold and Burgundy is strictly for senior citizens around here.....folks 65 and older. Same for white, mostly a girl's color. White is mostly the 17-25 old girls who stop at Starbucks in 
the morning. coffee in one hand, cell in the other and oversized sunglasses. If an 18 year old boy was driving a white Cruze, the comment would be..."Oh, I see you got your girlfriend's car today."


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not happy with my tint job. Sure, it looks great.. but I have black / brick interior so if it is more than 70F and sunny outside I'm prepared to bake. I mean the tint helps the seats a bit so they aren't scorching, but the part on the dash where the sun gets through is OMG.

I don't think exterior matters too much with color. Interior though definitely!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Heat load is the question. Can a dark colored vehicle handle the extra heat load. Ha, like my son building a home in an open field, told me grew up raking leaves, but yes his AC in his home is three times as much as mine even with about a thousand square feet less, but his AC bill in the summer is 2-3 times as much as mine is.

Guess who is planting a lot of trees in his yard. Same with a vehicle, those dark colors absorb the heat where a light color would reflect it, this is not history making news.

With our white Cruze and light tan interior, drove back from St. Paul last summer when we hit 105*F, after a bit had the blower down to position one, wife said it was still too cold, so committed to me a sin by turning the temperature control up. With a black car, bet you couldn't do that, know I can't do that with my Black Supra.

What this does do, is put an additional load on the AC compressor resulting in lower fuel economy, but I think it should keep you cool. Recir mode does help, but not like it use to be where recir was 100%, reduced that to 80% now so you won't die from CO. 

Driving at night doesn't make a difference? Wow, I didn't know that. Anyone on this board, 608/609 certified?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm not happy with my tint job. Sure, it looks great.. but I have black / brick interior so if it is more than 70F and sunny outside I'm prepared to bake. I mean the tint helps the seats a bit so they aren't scorching, but the part on the dash where the sun gets through is OMG.
> 
> I don't think exterior matters too much with color. Interior though definitely!


Taking the Cruze with that interior to Florida reminded me again of why I did NOT want black leather seats in a car again.

And tan interiors...blech.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> With our white Cruze and light tan interior, drove back from St. Paul last summer when we hit 105*F, after a bit had the blower down to position one, wife said it was still too cold, so committed to me a sin by turning the temperature control up. With a black car, bet you couldn't do that, know I can't do that with my Black Supra.


Yeah, once you're on the highway, my AC is on fan speed 1 or 2, and sometimes needs to be turned up warmer. It's PLENTY cold then. My tinted windows probably help with the sun warming up the inside in that situation.

Around-town, the Cruze's AC is pathetic without lots of air going through the condensor at the front of the car. I don't think the restricted air opening at the front of the car helps much with that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I fell in love with a brand new Rolls Royce back in 59, dealer did let me sit in it with a light tan interior and a pearl white paint job. But at $9,000.00, way out of my price range. Let's not get into taste.

Did toss in my black leather jacket on the front seat when driving into the sun. Seats were nice and cool, but darn near burnt my hand when I grabbed my jacket. In this respect, color makes a huge difference. 

Only thing important to me, my wife loves that light colored interior and white paint job, the rest is immaterial. But is a practical side to AC heat load. No problems driving around city traffic.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Taking the Cruze with that interior to Florida reminded me again of why I did NOT want black leather seats in a car again.
> 
> And tan interiors...blech.


Lucky me gets an underground parking garage at work. Will save some A/C gas since the car is cool when I get out. Wish I had a garage at home though... at least the hottest part of the day is over by then!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Lucky me gets an underground parking garage at work. Will save some A/C gas since the car is cool when I get out. Wish I had a garage at home though... at least the hottest part of the day is over by then!


There is a Walmart and a Target in Madison,WI both designed with parking under the building. Great for hot summer days and also nice when its raining , snowing or super cold.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Only thing important to me, my wife loves that light colored interior and white paint job, the rest is immaterial. But is a practical side to AC heat load. No problems driving around city traffic.


IIRC, weren't you the guy that said you barely use the AC unless it's 90 out? That's too hot for me, so maybe we have different opinions.

FWIW, my Volvo was a very dark blue/black leather and had a great AC by my standards. Same with our Camry (dark grey/black interior) and my dad's car (dark green/dark grey interior). The Cruze's is just weak in terms of how cold the air gets until it cools down inside the car. Put it on fresh air (keep in mind the bottom notch on the temp dial is automatic recirculate) and it's just...not good at all. Most Hondas also have a very, very weak AC system, and this one is on par with those.

I had my expansion valve replaced and the system recharged after it was not cooling last summer, so there is a noticeable improvement there, but it still leaves some to be desired for me.

I hate my home AC too - not enough airflow and poorly insulated home. I'll leave it there.

I miss the R12 days when the AC would FREEZE you out. They're introducing a new refrigerant now that is even LESS efficient than R-134a or R-410a.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

A little trick I learnt was to direct the fan at my hands and wrists while driving. I got the idea when we were having a long heatwave and I was just out of school, people were advised to sit next to water and put their hands and wrists in the water and the blood being cooled would cool your whole body. This seems to work for me in the car with AC instead of water.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie said:


> A little trick I learnt was to direct the fan at my hands and wrists while driving. I got the idea when we were having a long heatwave and I was just out of school, people were advised to sit next to water and put their hands and wrists in the water and the blood being cooled would cool your whole body. This seems to work for me in the car with AC instead of water.


Actually our heads dissipate 90% of our body heat. Just stick your head in a bucket of ice water. Or dip a rag in ice water and wrap that around your forehead.

AC works on the principle of evaporation, a lot of BTU's or Joules are sucked up for a change of state from a liquid to a gas, water does the same thing.

Was time in my life, even living down south, refused to have AC in my cars, was far more interested in performance. AC is for wimps, LOL. Guess since then I have joined the wimp class. Also nothing like the military in a forced double time march with a 65 pound back pack in 95*F weather. Heaven was just removing that back pack and sitting under a tree and taking a sip of water. It's all relative. 

98.6*F is the trip point, when it gets above that, that is when you have to pour down the water and salt tablets so the evaporation of your perspiration can keep you cool. So if you don't want to be a pile of sweat, that is when AC is nice.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> Actually our heads dissipate 90% of our body heat. Just stick your head in a bucket of ice water. Or dip a rag in ice water and wrap that around your forehead.
> 
> AC works on the principle of evaporation, a lot of BTU's or Joules are sucked up for a change of state from a liquid to a gas, water does the same thing.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying, it is just that your hands being closer to the outlets will get the cooling started more quickly. I set tall in the seat and my head is too far away to get enough cooling at first.
As I said it works for me. The Cruze AC, in my car, is good enough for this to not be needed but old habits die hard.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Actually our heads dissipate 90% of our body heat. Just stick your head in a bucket of ice water. Or dip a rag in ice water and wrap that around your forehead.


This has been debunked. It turns out the original study completely covered and insulated the rest of the body. The largest heat dissipation is the least insulated part of the body - there is nothing special about the head when it comes to cooling your body.

Scientists debunk myth that most heat is lost through head | Science | The Guardian

From the article - here's the suspected source of this myth:

"The myth is thought to have arisen through a flawed interpretation of a vaguely scientific experiment by the US military in the 1950s. In those studies, volunteers were dressed in Arctic survival suits and exposed to bitterly cold conditions. Because it was the only part of their bodies left uncovered, most of their heat was lost through their heads."


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

You should also make sure that your re-circulated air button on your dash actually causes the system to recirculate air. Many owners have Cruzes that will not re-circ. One of the many oops moments on Chevy's big comeback struggle. Poor dummys keep pushing that button, but nothing happens. I bet you also get bus exhaust in your car regularly, right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OLS said:


> You should also make sure that your re-circulated air button on your dash actually causes the system to recirculate air. Many owners have Cruzes that will not re-circ. One of the many oops moments on Chevy's big comeback struggle. Poor dummys keep pushing that button, but nothing happens. I bet you also get bus exhaust in your car regularly, right?


When put on the coldest AC setting, the Cruze will go into auto recirculate mode, and that button no longer has any effect. If you move it up one notch, it will go to fresh air mode if the recirc button is off. Turn off the compressor, and the fresh air door opens back up.

A slight amount of fresh air does make it through the system on recirculate mode though - this is by design.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

obermd said:


> This has been debunked. It turns out the original study completely covered and insulated the rest of the body. The largest head dissipation is the least insulated part of the body - there is nothing special about the head when it comes to cooling your body.
> 
> Scientists debunk myth that most heat is lost through head | Science | The Guardian
> 
> ...


But then there is this:

"So, the bottom line is that while the head does lose a bit more heat than the rest of the body, _in the conditions we care about, putting on a hat really matters for preserving body heat_. And that means . . .
*If your feet are cold, put on a hat*."
If Your Feet Are Cold, Put On A Hat | Ahcuah

If I can't trust our US military, who can I trust?

See also we are back to that one notch up on the temperature control knob to get out of recir mode. 2012 2LT still doesn't do that, must have a freak. Does warm up the air a tad though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes it does. Shut the engine off, turn the AC button on (won't do it without it on), and play with the temp dial on fan speed 1. 

Turn up your volume and you'll hear the little motor. 







Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

If you walk around on a new car lot on a Texas summer day you can stand between a white Cruze and a black Cruze and touch both exteriors simultaneously. 

You will find by late afternoon the black car will be a solid 40 degrees hotter than a white car. Cars are only insulted so much and much of that heat warms up your interior too.

White is the only truly cool color. All other colors feel closer to black. Even yellows are very hot. Blues etc are just as hot as black. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, but white is a girl's color, at least around here. Plus, with white you see ALL the tiniest little dings on the front bumper that are little black speaks from general
driving over time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> Blues etc are just as hot as black.


That is not entirely true. My last car(a 2004 cavalier) was the identical color to the new rainforest green cruze. that car was as hot as any black car. However my blue granite metallic cruze is much cooler than that car. 

I do agree though its amazing how cool a white car car stay, however I will probably never own one for safety reasons living in an area where it snows. 

I was surprised when I was driving in Oklahoma and Texas the amount of white cars & trucks(more so in Oklahoma). I understand it gets hot but do people not want to have individual style? Almost seemed cult like when 95% of the cars on the road were white. Well the paint was white, most were stained with all the red clay road dust. 

Even funnier to drive by a used car lot and not see one car that was not white!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> That is not entirely true. My last car(a 2004 cavalier) was the identical color to the new rainforest green cruze. that car was as hot as any black car. However my blue granite metallic cruze is much cooler than that car.
> 
> I do agree though its amazing how cool a white car car stay, however I will probably never own one for safety reasons living in an area where it snows.
> 
> ...


About the white cars in texas and Oklahoma its mainly due to companies they tend to buy white cars mostly gas companies and oil companies which thia part of the country is known for. I have a black granite and I crack my tinted windows a hair but ut also gets 110+ here in Amarillo don't use my A/C.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

nodule said:


> Yeah, but white is a girl's color, at least around here.


Where exactly do you live where white cars are seen only as a girl's color?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Where exactly do you live where white cars are seen only as a girl's color?


If this is the case, girls should drive pink cars and boys, blue.

Isn't white a neutral color regarding gender? If I prefer to drive a white car for strictly practical reasons, does this mean I am gay? Or maybe I should start smoking crack so I can take part in this conversation.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

NickD, I know its crazy in NJ...If a 18-25 old guy here is driving around in a white civic, corolla, cruze, etc, he is thought to be a little light in his loafers, if you know what I mean. Even sales guys at local dealers
usually say, "I wouldn't get white, its a girl's color."


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the longest time I thought there was a covenant in Highlands Ranch, CO that required everyone there own at least one white SUV or mini-van.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm from bergen county new jersey.. and all of my time in the tuning community i've never heard someone say that. lol.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

nodule said:


> NickD, I know its crazy in NJ...If a 18-25 old guy here is driving around in a white civic, corolla, cruze, etc, he is thought to be a little light in his loafers, if you know what I mean. Even sales guys at local dealers
> usually say, "I wouldn't get white, its a girl's color."



New Jersey? There is your answer.

White is a neutral color. White is the new black when it comes to cars now. White looks extremely fresh and clean on a nice car.


----------

